Ask HN: What are some current shortages you were surprised by? - dzonga
======
daleholborow
Common sense

------
dustractor
Had to redo my online shopping cart three times because of components going
out of stock before I finished making my selection... sigh I knew I should
have bought it last night but I slept on it and now that lambda a++ psu will
have to wait

------
muzani
Toilet paper. Post apocalypse media usually uses soda, sugar, cigarettes,
Twinkies as currency, but nobody mentions toilet paper.

Bread shortages were unexpected too, in a nation that mostly eats rice.

------
dzonga
US, Austin: I was surprised by shortage of coffee and peanut butter.

------
mtmail
Germany: yeast in supermarkets (people bake more at home?), weights in
ecommerce (those having to skip the gym training at home?)

~~~
coldtea
People buy yeast to be prepared to bake at home if food/bread shortage. I
don't think they bake more already.

~~~
HarryHirsch
Fresh yeast is a thing in Germany. In the US, it's dried yeast or nothing.

------
coolestguy
Gym barbells/weights/racks/dumbbells are sold out nation-wide in Australia

